# Scott Montana - älteres Modell?



## spanki (8. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Händler ein Scott Montana gesehen. Leider finde ich dazu nirgends etwas?

Ist es ein älteres Modell?

Danke


----------



## edvars (16. September 2003)

Scott montana ist die einsteiger modell 2002 von Scott, ich weiss nicht was dein händler dafür haben willst, aber für seriöse MountainBiken kan ich dir nur empfehlen das dein Bike mindesten ein complette Deore austattung hast, und das hast die Montane nicht, ich glaube Montana ist mit Alivio teile.

Ich fahre selber ein Scott tampico 2002, und ist sehr zufrieden mit die Deore austattung, habe aber die Gabel und laufrader gewechselt. Scott ist generell nicht preisswertes Bikes, weil die rahmen von scott teuer ist(aber von feinsten).

Morten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maruk (16. September 2003)

Stimmt... die Rahmen von Scott sind fast unkaputtbar. Tipp mal Montana hier in der Suche ein. Das Them a wurde vor kurzem schon mal behandelt. Das Montana wurde glaub ich in Deutschland nicht verkauft.


----------

